# Have say on 'outdated' mental health facilities



## Northerner (Sep 3, 2013)

BEDS for mentally ill patients in East Yorkshire could be moved from a hospital on the coast to units in Hull.

NHS East Riding Clinical Commissioning Group (CCG) and Humber NHS Foundation Trust is considering closing the 12 adult inpatient beds on the Buckrose Ward at Bridlington and District Hospital and creating eight beds in Hull.

Six would be made available at a male-only ward in the Newbridges unit in east Hull, while two will be in west Hull at the female-only Westlands site.

The decision to close the beds in Bridlington is one of three options the CCG is considering, but is the most favoured approach.

http://www.thisishullandeastriding....tory-19744203-detail/story.html#axzz2dorsyd3x


----------

